

Decide.com- on Black Friday price forecasting - olegious
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/25/business/fridays-deals-may-not-be-the-best.html

======
ktsmith
I've noticed that decide.com is pretty bad at being able to tell the
difference between model variations, bundles and special editions. For
example, if you were in the market for an Xbox 360 this weekend you'd see just
about every retailer offering limited quantities of the 360 + kinect for $199
which is $100 less than the normal price. Decide can't tell the difference
between the 360 + kinect and a Modern Warfare Special Edition Model. It rates
the Modern Warfare Special Edition as the better buy as it's "a newer model."
Sure it's newer, but they are not comparable items. There are lots of examples
of this if you spend any time on the site.

